# hi every one, newbie



## ian lanc (Dec 21, 2007)

hi my name is ian collis,
i'm from the UK and i was first shown this forum some six months ago by a friend and only joined a few months back, only to lose the forum and found it again today  , everything seems ok in finding myself around this new place so i'll be on my way and have a neb around  

...ian.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome ian, is that the lanc in Hendon on your avatar?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Ian welcome from Down Under!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2007)

Best thing to do is look around before being thrown into the lion's den! Welcome!


----------



## ian lanc (Dec 21, 2007)

Marcel said:


> Welcome ian, is that the lanc in Hendon on your avatar?



hi, no its 'just jane' which is at an old raf base called east kirkby in lincolnshire, have a look on the linky....

Lincolnshire Aviation Heritage Centre

ian


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome mate!

I want to make it over to the UK soon to see Just Jane and other aero museums. I have a real soft spot for the Lanc too, only seen G for George RAAF Lancaster at the Australian War Memorial so far


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 21, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Best thing to do is look around before being thrown into the lion's den! Welcome!



...and get rid of the pork chop jacket!  Welcome Ian.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 21, 2007)

welcome ian, sorry im on the wrong side of the pond but we are still allies, right? lol


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 22, 2007)

Finally, another one!! Welcome to the forum Ian. I've seen "G" George at the Australian War Memorial and the NZ Lancaster at MOTAT.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## ian lanc (Dec 22, 2007)

well guys you've made me quite welcome so i'll be around for a while, if any of you guys get to go to the UK, go and see 'just jane' on one of her start up and taxi's days.... FAB, you can also go in her and have a taxi ride, when they start up all four merlins its a sound you won't forget and your only about 10 feet away when she fires up , not open on a sunday though.

...ian.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Ian. I'm certain you will enjoy the place.... and
the people. Yea..... especially the people..... (Watch out for Les....)

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum M8, stay with us longer and enjoy.
Greetongs from Poland.


----------



## arrdee (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome Ian from Canada.
Im lucky I live about 1 1/2 hr drive from one of only about two airworthy Lancs in the world, Ive seen her fly out of the Warplane Heritage Museum in Hamilton ontario, a real sight to see.


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello Ian!


----------



## DBII (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome 

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the cuckoo's nest Ian....


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to the playground.


----------

